
Ask HN: Do something you love, or do something you are good at? - bobblywobbles
With the epidemic happening, and in the time of Lent, I&#x27;ve given up playing videogames which has always been a past-time for me and a frequent escape for real world stress. Besides realizing that this isn&#x27;t healthy (some escape is healthy, just not as much as I was doing), I&#x27;ve began to go back on games I greatly enjoyed playing when I was younger.<p>Then it hit me, I&#x27;m not old yet, but I am getting older and started to think of how I should be spending my time on Earth here.<p>My strengths are in software and web development, but I&#x27;d love to create a game that I used to enjoy playing (Guild Wars) - except that, I have no experience! The question really burned in my mind, do I do something that I am good at, or do I take the chance at doing something I&#x27;d enjoy more?<p>What are your thoughts?
======
catacombs
Do something you love.

